# Great saw. The Grizzly G0690



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Morewood, Nice saw. I believe in Grizzly too. I noticed you live in Long Island. How was the delivery with the saw and the set up? Congrats
KHOP


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Elected to pick up the saw at the UPS hub. Rented a Uhaul, they used a forklift to get the main box in the truck. It came in three boxes, two small and the main cabinet. The main cabinet came mounted on a small wood pallet. The Uhaul has a low rear deck, I put together a makeshift ramp, then backed the truck to my garage. After de-boxing the cabinet, I left it bolted to the pallet, but removed the cast table,(very heavy), then rocked the cabinet down the ramp, and into the garage. I then assembled the Shop Fox base, the heavy duty one (G7315) around the base of the cabinet. That is of course after cutting the long rails of the base to get a nice snug fit. I did it by myself, it can be done. Setup was 4 hours. I took my time. The instructions are straightforward, and I had no problems. The miter gauge came with a broken index knob, but Grizzly sent a replacement knob the same day. No other damage during shipping, and the boxes were in untouched shape. In hindsight, I think I should have got the lift gate, to the curb option, ($35.00), and pre-built a simple wood base,(2×6's), with wheels mounted to the bottom, and had the delivery person lower the cabinet/pallet onto it. The Uhaul was nice because I got the saw a day sooner, I worked at my own pace, and I controlled the final leg of delivery,but it cost $117.00. Shipping from the Grizzly warehouse to the hub on Long Island was one day after I placed the order online. Super fast. I do love this saw, and find myself turning it on just to hear it hum. It passed the nickle test, even in the mobile base, and once tweaked, cut 4/4 hard maple without burning like it was warm butter. Any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Good luck!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I was going to buy this exact saw until I fell over a fantastic Craigslist deal on a like new '01 Unisaw. Good luck with it..I know you will love it…so many guys on here have one and love theirs!

P.S. Since I got my Unisaw…I find myself doing the same thing…turning it on just to hear it run! It sounds so much more powerful than my old BOSCH contractors saw!


----------



## tjbier (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW, very envious!! Congrats!


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Morewood for sharing the details of this saw and mobile base. You saved me at least $100.
I'm going to get the same base.

Is it as beautiful in person as it is in the pictures? How do you like the fence?

I have my finger on the trigger.

Edit: What product did you you to remove the grease?

Thanks


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

It is a nice looking tool. It is bigger in person. The fence is quite heavy, and I like that the rear rides on the rear rail, not the table. I used Grizzly's orange stuff in a spray can. Sorry, that's not very helpfull.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

You will love that saw…..I've got the G0691 (same saw with longer rails) and it is awesome….only required a bit of tuning….was almost perfect out of the box…..I put a Forest WW II on it and it cuts like a hot knife through butter….Only saw I would have bought instead would have been the new sawstop (but it was not out yet).

The Orange stuff works the best on the shipping protectorant - After cleaning be sure to put on a good protectorant….Boeshild or Top Kote…I use Top Kote as I got a free trial of it…(it works okay so far)

Great review….


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like a great saw. Riving knife and Leeson motor. You can't go wrong. That saw has about 4 more inchs of table top width than my older 1023 right tilt. Man are you gonna have some fun.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

That is a great looking saw!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great review


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

I ordered mine today!!

My buddy came over and helped me run the electrical.

I'm ready to rock!!

Just need this cast off my arm now….sigh….


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

I love him to, he has only a other name.


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

My son and I had taken a 4hr road trip to Grizzly's location in Muncy PA to pick up a new 10" 3hp right tilt table saw. We timed the trip with their semi-annual scatch and dent sale. I now know where all their returns end up at. It would have been cheaper to have them ship it to me, but the trip was fun. If you ever have a chance, go there, the place is huge. 
I too had bought that orange stuff. It was enough to clean the 1st tool, but not quite enough for a 2nd. I ran around the shop looking for something to finish the job, came across a can of Bug & Tar remover. Worked great, and is probably cheaper. My only regret is that the motor cover kills most of the possible storage area under the saw.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Great saw choice! I know you will enjoy it complletely…
I have had a grizzly cabinet saw for over 3 years now and I am very satisfied with it. I keep the top waxed (along with all my other tools) and this provides excellent protection as wellas keeping the wood sliding smoothly.


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice saw. I have a question for you how does that dust collector work for you that is the one that I have been looking at.

Thanks


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

For the price, it works great. I only use it on table saw. Its compact, which is great in a small shop. I also have the cyclone lid from grizzly afixed to a garbage can. So far, so good. the unit is also quite. Good luck.


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks fo the info and good luck with your saw


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks like one nice saw. I wish I had the room for one. I am sold on Grizzley tools too. I have a jointer and a bandsaw and many air nailers from them.
I have heard that their tools come with a lot of grease on them that is hard to remove but I had not experiences that. I use lacquer thinner a lot and it cleans just about anything!


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Just like Schummie above, I bought the same saw under the "Deft" brand here, well, in the UK actually (distributor recently folded and I guess we were lucky enough to get one while it was available as the choice here is pretty depressing), but the riving knife/splitter assembly is vastly inferior to this model. It only comes with a high profile splitter and a blade guard attached, which is a problem for non-through cuts, sleds etc. And it doesn't have a nifty system to take it off and put it back on in a hurry. Will have to find out if it could be replaced with one from Grizzly. The fence is also excellent, but made differently. In any case, great saw.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

If I can ask a question to an owner of this Grizzly saw, how exactly does the splitter work? If it is tightened with 2 screws (I read the manual), how easily can it be removed using the little locking pin? The deft model doesn't have a pin. It also has set screws that are used to align the splitter (what a pain!) then 2 larger screws to tighten. The splitter is then held very tightly between the harbor and a steel plate. If that's the case on the Grizzly as well, doesn't it require a lot of force to remove and reinstall after pulling the pin?


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

The splitter has a spring loaded pin and knob that releases it, then the splitter is simply pulled up and out. I have not adjusted the screws, the factory settings seemed to be fine. The splitter seems to be a perfect fit with very little play, and removes easily.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm now looking at their 6" Jointer. My old craftsman now needs a motor. So instead of spending $200 on a motor for and old jointer, I think I will spend $350 on a new jointer.


----------



## t2krookie (Feb 17, 2010)

Was going to get the 1023r that was on sale for 750 but they just discontinued it a short while ago and my sale came back as cancelled. I thought, well I still want to replace my poor old BT3000 with a real saw and decided on this here bugger. I noticed you have a Grizzly badge on yours but the current model comes in their shop fox tag. TheyE-mailed me a few hours after I did an online order for this saw 2 days ago to tell me it also was not available. They called this AM to apologize and said that they got their shipment early and if I still wanted it (I had specified no back orders). Got a free zero clearance plate for my troubles. Would love to hear more setup tips on this saw if anyone has the time.


----------



## sergeantrecon (Jun 9, 2008)

I just ordered this saw this week and can't wait untiil it shows up! I've been eyeing it for over a year now and finally got a chance to get it. I need to run the wire for a new electrical panel this week first but I've had that planned out for a while too! So good to hear that it's been what you wanted/expected it to be. I've read many good reviews and the customer service has been great. I did purchase the lift-gate service and am hoping the truck can just pull up on the side of the street and drop it down…just need to figure out a way to move it 15 yards across the driveway to the garage! I'll post my review after I get things up and running. I've heard that Krud Kutter helps get the grease off as well. Anyone had any experience with that?


----------



## t2krookie (Feb 17, 2010)

Irony here is that my beutiful new saw is in the garage and set up with a spanking new 220 outlet and running so smooth and quiet, but I havn't had time to cut a single board 
What a waste.. One point though, durring setup I never could quiet get the wings perfectly flat with the table. They just aren't as close as I'd like. I tried the tape trick top and bottom and still couldn't get a super flat surface. I did the only thing I could think of and opted to allow the drop on the wings rather than a rise. We are talking a 1mm drop from table edge to wing end edge. Not milling parts for a spacecraft so will have to do.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Overall, I am happy with saw, and you can't beat the price.

I did have one problem with it though. About 3 months ago, it became more and more difficult to raise and lower the blade. It eventually became so bad I could not turn the handle at all. Turns out, the shaft for raise/lower got seized in the sleeve. I called Grizzly to order a replacement sleeve and shaft, it was out of warrantee, but they were on backorder for two months! The pictures they show in their catalogs and web site of warehouses full of spare parts, and their claims of reserve spare parts seem to be a bit of false advertising. I canceled the order. (Parts: 145 P0690145 High Shaft and 155 P0690155 Flange Casting Sleeve)

I disassembled the trunnion. I forced out the shaft and sleeve insert. Mounted the shaft on my lathe and turned a new race. I did the same to the sleeve.

Re-greased and assembled the saw. Now the movement is butter.

I am disappointed such a new saw, (yet still out of warrantee), had such a major failure, and the parts were not available.

I have many Grizzly machines and tools, this is the first problem. My next purchase will have to be weighed with this in mind.

You get what you pay for.

Wes


----------

